# Auskunft über Spieleversionen



## bane2 (15. März 2009)

*Auskunft über Spieleversionen*

Hi, kennt jemand eine Internet-Seite, auf der ich herausfinden kann, in welchen Versionen Spiele (wenn möglich auch Filme) in Deutschland herausgekommen sind. Sprich mit welcher Altersbeschränkung bzw. ob Cut oder Uncut....

Hintergrund ist der, dass ich auf der Seite roteerdbeere.... verschiedene Angaben über PC-Spiele in der deutschen Fassung erhalte, also z.B: Uncut, FSK 18 usw. Ich würde halt gern Gewissheit darüber haben, welche dieser Aussagen nun korrekt sind bzw. ob die Version so überhaupt auf dem deutschen Markt existiert.

MFG...Marco


----------



## jokergermany (15. März 2009)

*AW: Auskunft über Spieleversionen*

Schnittberichte.com :: 5000 detaillierte Zensurberichte zu Filmen, Spielen, Comics, Serien und Musikvideos

Leider fehlt mir aber, ob die Europäische Version die deutsche Sprache beinhaltet.
Bräuchte die Info für meinen Bruder der kein englisch kann.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Auskunft über Spieleversionen*

@bane2

tja,

zum Thema FSK 18 uncut bestellen kann ich Dir gameware.at ans Herz legen 
solltest Du aber erst 17 Jahre alt sein dann nicht ! 
Dort hast Du Gewissheit !
Grüße!

PS es gibt auch noch Google ​


----------

